# Stuffed Salmon and Scallops



## Vermin999 (Jun 25, 2010)

Only thing I prepared was the marinade for the scallops.

Stuffed salmon from Costco.










Scallops. Marinaded in some soy sauce, sesame oil and a little Cajun seasoning.









Plated with some grilled lettuce drizzled with a little evoo S&P and then grilled. Put some sort of Mexican cheese and balsamic vinegar when finished grilling. Also picked up a cordon blue stuffed chicken breast from a local market. No pics of that cooked.


----------



## Shores (Jun 25, 2010)

Great looking plate V9! Lovin' the grilled romaine salad.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh yea, I could handle that. 

Pigd


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 26, 2010)

You are a master V9!!!!


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 27, 2010)

Excellent. I haven't been able to afford scallops lately.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 27, 2010)

I feel your pain Tri...prices killin me too and god I love them. Looks like a awsome meal bravo!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 27, 2010)

Costco had their Seafood roadshow this weekend and had them for $9.99/lb this weekend.  I bought half a pound.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup... Scallops is one of the (x) things that can give me an "O" Face. ... You guys need to stop buying em so the price will go down. K?


----------



## BeeRich (Jun 28, 2010)

What are they stuffed with?  Look fantastic.


----------

